# Bunny Intwodushions



## Pipp

Hey all you udder wabbits, intwoduce youselfs in dis thwead, k? 

I be sharing this account wif my hoomin, dunno what to do 'bout that. No pwivacy! (At least we be bonded). 

Anyhoo, I is Pipp, aka the Pippster. I wun dis plwace, tho Ilet most think its weally sas in charge... but nuh. Tis me.:bunnydance:

So evwybunny else, fess up! 



pipp :bunnydance:


----------



## Kala_Bunga

Okay this is Brandy here.I was going to waituntill my conformation came but its been like 1/2 hour and its stillnot here!So w/e i'm going to post anyways....

Baissically my Name is Brandy i'm a lop*lops rule*:bunnydance:.I have ahusband named Oliver but we are on a forced "break" at the moment-i'llexplain on my very own post k?

I'm sure the rest of the gang will post on here too...well I got to go and tell them the good news!
Brandy:bunnydance:


----------



## MissBea

Hello everyone. I am _*Miss Bea. *_I live inSouthwest Texas - in the same place as "The BunFather". (ha ha ha). Letme tell you - Tiny may think he's the boss but I'm the one everyonegoes "ooh" and "aah" over.

I am a double maned harlequin lionhead. I reign on mom's business cards(well...her old ones anyway) and I'm currently pictured in the NorthAmerican Lionhead Rabbit Club's Guidebook as an example of a harlequineven though I'm a "black and tort" harlequin and not a black and orangeharlequin. 

I spent most of my first year of life as a classroom bunny for alionhead breeder in Austin,TX. Then I did a pretty pose for a clickything and the next thing I knew - my new bunny mama was there to pickme up.

I'm almost 3 years old - and I've lived here for almost 2 years now. I have to admit -I sort of like it here.

I am "almost" a free-roaming rabbit. I sleep in my cage at nightbecause BooBerry, my daughter, is part of Tiny's harem and she likes tocome and check out my den. So after I get my supper, mom locks BooBerryout for the night so I don't have to hurt her. I wasn't very happy atfirst - and neither was BooBerry...but Tiny convinced me thatBooBerry was just too stubborn to be trusted while he was asleep...so Ihave agreed to this arrangement. But if she tries to wear my Easterhat....she's in BIG trouble.

Anyway, I like being a house bunny more than being a classroom bunny.I've had a few litters for mom and she says she's gonna let me have onemore litter and then I'm visiting a pet..no..a bet...well..somethinglike that. Tiny told me that when the people go to put me inthe sleepy time box...I should run away.

Well - that's it for now. I am so glad that we all get our own forum..its about time those dratted humans listened to us....

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Hi everyone!

My full name is Phinneus James. You can call me PJ otr Phinn.
Im 8 months old (for all you ladies who like them young).
I am completely spoiled so I need a woman who can treat me like the Prince that I am.
I enjoy my fake carrot toy, not using my litterbox just to get my slave angry, run around time, and the outdoors.

Here is a pic of me:bunnydance:






According to my slave, my nose is a place specially meant for kissing:X
I tell her not to kiss me infront of anyone. It kinda emmbarasses me.

I live in Illinois. I have to live with two stinky old cats.

Bye for now!
Phinn


----------



## BUNBUNandLUCKY

Hewwo! Dis is BunBun and Lucky here. Seeing as we are married we got a joint-account.

We've been having some relationship problems lately and are consideringa trial seperation, but really don't want to have to do that!

Me, BunBun, I'm almost 1 and I'm kind of fat and I like sultanas. Luckyis a few months younger than me and she has a feisty temper.

Thanks all for now, time to go sleep


----------



## Dill

Hey, cool, a place for rabbits! I like rabbits.Lots of them at my place!:woohoo

There's Pipp (I don't see much of her, she's the bedroombunny). Andtwo in the back room, Radar and Darry (Iused to live with Darry way back when in this awful shed, but she wasjust a rabbit, never paid much attention to her). ThosetwoNEVER come out of their room. Radar doesn't likethe wine colored painted floor outside his room, he won't walk on it,the goof! 

And hey,I've got a rabbit, too, her nameisSherry. :brownbunny She cuddles prettygood. (Sas calls her mygirlfriend).:rollseyes

A couple more bunny girls just arrived,Sas has themcampedout ina pen in the living room.They're okay... although they've been jumpingdownintoour territory. :nono We've gotteninto a few tussles.Sas keeps telling metobe nice to my mom and sister, but I don't know what that's allabout. I mean,they're rabbits! 

But gottasee what's fordinner!:hyper:Say hi to the bunnies forme!:wiggle

Bye!:wave2

Dill :bunnyheart


----------



## bug

hey all. . .

it is herman, my screen name is bug, because mom calls meher little pest all the time.

anyway, i am an english lop, only like the BEST breed of rabbit out there. 

i like the ladies. . . and well, the ladies like me. . .so does the maintence guy though:dunno:.

anyway, i belong to Katie (katt) and to winnie, my number 1 gal. she is napping, but will introduce herself later.


----------



## The BUNFATHER

I suppose I should take a moment to introduce myself.

My human mom has a funny sense of humor. All the way on her drive toget me (not knowing anything about me other than I was a black buck)she tried to think of names for me. She thought of "Magic" and "Jack"and stuff like that.

But she has a dry sense of humor (I still can't figure out what wine has to do with it)...and she decided to call me...

*TINY

Can you believe it? 

*I wasabout 6 pounds when she got me....she knew I was going to weigh up to20 pounds...and she calls me TINY?

Oh well. I thought "Most Handsomest Rabbit on Earth" was what it shouldbe...but at that point she wasn't rabbit-saavy enough to understandRabbit talk. By the time she started to hear me - she had already beentrained to see me as Tiny and everyone knows...

.....you can't teach an old human new tricks.

So I let her keep my name as Tiny.

But I got the nickname "The BunFather" because when all of us wereyoung...we had six bunnies. There was me, Tio &amp; Kyo (NetherlandDwarf twin bucks), Puck, and then SugarBear and GingerSpice. We wereall young and loved to play...but sometimes the boys would pick onGingerSpice.

'Scuse me a minute - I got something in my eye - it just teared up..

Anyway - the boys would pick on Ginger and one day she ran and hidbehind me. When they came looking for her...I let them know that I wasprotecting her....and that day I made them a deal they couldn't refuse.

_*Leave my girl alone...or I'll sit on you.*_

Ok...so I didn't want to risk sitting on them. Mom might see that. But I showed them my teethy smile and I chased them.

They left her alone.

GingerSpice had apparently seen some old movies because she came up tome and said, 'Oh Tiny...you're my hero! Why...you're even better thanthe GodFather...you must bethe...*

BUNFATHER!"

*Nowtell me - what is a guy supposed to do after all that.

So the word spread around and I became known as The BunFather.

Mom usually uses it when she wants to pick me up or I'm in trouble - ORif she has supergood treat for me. I need to train her better on how touse my nickname.

Anyway ... that's me!

The BunFather


*
*


----------



## silly rabbit

okay, the party can get started, i am here!

it is winnie, owner of katie and keeper of herman.

i split my time gossiping with katie about all different manners ofthings, and keeping my dearly loved herman away from trouble. i havealso recently taken up reading, but katie wasn't to thrilled wheninstead of turning the page after reading it, i tore it off and rippedit up. go figure. humans can be so square sometimes.


----------



## The Gang of Fur

Butterscotch here...

mommee finally made me my account. I've been asking her aaaallllll daysince she told mee I have my own place now! reelly, hoo-minns are soslow! but now I am here... BENJAMIN!! this is MY compewter. Go bugmommy for your own!!! ...now, as I was saying, I am very happee to beehere, and me is looking ...mommee, what's that word... oh,_forward_ to talking with all of yoo. Maybee I have to wait tillit is middle of night so mommy go to bed, but I will beehere. ...What's that, mommee? spelchek? me don't needspelchek! I is a good spelerr!

aneeway, My nickname is Sir Butterscotch of the Round Table, or "littleman". Mommee calls mee that, but mee don't reelly like it. Yoo can callme Sir Butterscotch. All me friends doo... The next thing mee wantmommee to doo is make mee my own emale. Mommee has too! shee doesn'tneed too! Shee should give one too me... BENJAMIN!!! mommeeeee!! hee'sdooing it again! well, me have to go now before Benjamin drive mecrazier or wee brake the compewter. Mommy woodn't like that. Neitherwould me. Bye for now,


Sir Butterscotch :bunnydance: 













...and Benjamin (Mommee made me put him! humph! I'll put him waaaay down here!) :brownbunny


----------



## Ruby

Ruby here, although Millie will also be using my account for the time being.:wave2

OK, well my name is Ruby, I'm 5 and a half years old anda castor standard rex, I live in North East England with my sisterMillie. I enjoy digging, binkying, playing 'slam dunk' with my foodball and destroying paper bags. I enjoy my food, my favourite times ofthe day are in the morning when we get our science selective pelletsand leafy greens, and at tea time where we get our herbs mixed in withsome dried grass.

Hello everyone, this isMillie (aka 'The nudger') so don't mess with me ok?I'm sureRuby has already told you were we live, our breedetc so Iwont go into that. My favourite activities are shredding paper, diggingtowels, sunbathing, eating hay and flopping (and btw fellow bunniesflopping in a big pile of freshly dug earth is the _best!_) I'mnot as obsessed with food as Ruby is (sorry sis!) but I do have a softspot for different types of hay and herbs, I like all the differenttastes.


Ruby and Millie :toastingbuns


----------



## ZooCrewBoys

Well this is Connor here. The silly human said us boys have to share the account. What is that about! There is four of us! 

The girls have to share I don't think that will go well. Teresa and Samantha sharing??? 

The fosters may get one of for themselves. Or just share with us.

I am aliitle over a year old and I am the head bun. I am to smart for those other guys.

Connor Grayson

P.s. If you are wondering why I type well it is because I learned to read very young when I hanged out with the human in bed.


----------



## ZooCrewGirls

Ello! Dis is da Teresa. Dat Samantha tought she was gettin da laptop fwirst. I dont tink so. I get it fwirst.

I am a netherland dwarf, for dose who don't know it is da best bunever! We rule da world. I have my human slabes an bunny slabes. DaAlicia knows just how I wike my tings. Da Rob is still learning soon Iwill hab to nip him. My bun slabe is Dallas. I also is breaking inElvis and Connor. 

Well I gotta go. 

Teresa out!


----------



## ZooCrewFosters

Dis is Desi. Da foster Mommy said dis accountwill be for who ever she fosters. So right now dat is me and Wyatt. Idon't know what to say. I hate to say it but I am kinda shy.


----------



## Snuggy

Hi everyone!

I've been on here for a year and a half, just waiting for other bunnies to talk to! I'm so excited!

My little sister, Baby, can't type, so I'll post for her (if she has anything interesting to share). 

I'm the boss in my house and my slave knows it. I can makeher do anything I want! Well, almost anything.Right now, I'm mad at her because she blocked off the second level ofour condo. What's a condo without a second story? Aflat apartment! Hmph! I don't know why she did it -said something about Baby and her hurt paw - whatever! Whyshould *I* be made to suffer?






It's all about me....


----------



## The President

Hello, this is Ronnie. Tiny may be the'bunfather' But I am 'the PRESIDENT' I was namedafter Ronald Reagan. So you all got to listen to me. Oh, did I mention"Ronnie" was taken, so if someone goes around with that screanname, ITIS NOT ME! Don't be fooled by imposters!
Anyways, I live near Flordia and have a fun time runningaround the yard when my moma lets me. It is sucure, or was sucure untilthese mean men came and stole along with THREE trees. So nowI am stuck in my pen until moma's dad gets it fixed. That maybe FOREVER. I am probably about a year old now and I am a NZwhite. I learned how to write from newspapers in my cagebefore I came to moma and now I continue my education reading books inmomas liberay. I am *trying* to teach Sky to read, but momwon't let us hand out together for long. 
Uh oh! Mom's coming, I better get back in my cage before she knows I can get out! See ya.


----------



## Skyler

Hi. This is Skyler, AKA Skye. Momspells it 'Sky', but I decided I like it better with an 'e' at the end.Moma only uses my full name when I am in trouble. I am 6months old and live somewhere near Ronnie. I am not surewhere I live really, he hasn't taught me much geografy yet.Rite now we are just trying to get basic wordsdown. 
Most of the time i share a room with a big thing called a 'dog' and myhuman. When I asked why the 'dog' couldn't be on here Ronniesaid it was because she isn't a rabbit. I think he is justjealous because she is bigger than he is. The dog and I areprety good friends.

~Skye


----------



## grumpybabies

Hey this is Daisy Tia again, thought i'd betterintroduce myself and everyone else properly, although me and my babiesare the only ones that matter!! So yeah i'm a sexy french lop, all theboys love me! i have 6 babies all black or black and white, i'm lucky ican tell them apart! and we share the animal house, or the shed ashuman mum calls it with another 6 rabbits, and 6 guinea pigs (but whocares about them squeaky things, bunnys rule!). So my babies aremischief, tiny, squiggles, kenzie, casey and sonny, and the otherrabbits are thumper, brandy, digger, ginger, damien and my lover andsoul mate bubba but i'm not telling them lot about here! I'll just postif they are naughty or do anything funny!


----------



## SparkyandScooter

Hi everybunny!!!

Our names are Sparky and Scooter and we are two little mini-rexprincesses. We live in sunny Florida with our well trainedslaves, um....we mean mommy and daddy. We are very spoiledlittle girls. We have lots of toys to play with and enjoy agood chew, although mommy gets mad when we chew her baseboards and rugs.

We look forward to lots of good chats with all of you.


----------



## ~Ebony~

Hello fellow bunnies!:wave:

I am Ebony, my slave is Michaela.

I am a very beautiful rabbit,I am completely black, justlike my mummy, Berri was (I miss my mummy very much:cry4. My ears areusually up, but sometimes they fall down, then I look like my sillydaddy.:tongutwo:

My favourite things are eating parsley (yum yum), bossing Pebble about, being cute and binkying in the garden.

The slave just brought home a new "rabbit". Hmpf, doesn't look like arabbit to me, what kind of rabbit has silly long hair on it'sface??:rollseyes Slave has been spending too much time with this new"rabbit" which she calls "Medicine" or something like that anyway....Iam not happy.:disgust:

Pebble is annoying me to get off now, she wants her turn, so I better let her.:rollseyes


----------



## ~Pebble~

Hi everybunny!!:bunnydance:

Pebble here, owner of Michaela, sister to Ebony.

I look just like Ebony, except I am all white. We are one year old. Iam even more beautiful than Ebony (though she is pretty too).
Ebony stop calling mama slave, she can read this too ya know!!:foreheadsmack:

Mama says she's gonna make me and Ebony flashy pictures beside ournames like she has:biggrin:, but until then we have to put up with whatwe've got. She's gonna make Maddie an account too, when she's sureshe's a girl!! lol (Ebony don't be mean, you know she's not calledMedicine!:rollseyes)

But we don't like Maddie very much, she gets to sit beside mama whenshe's on this computer, we're too big and don't fit on the desk.:cry4:

Mama says me and Ebony and Maddie are going to get "spayed" soon. Idon't know what that means, but it must be good because after that meand Ebony and Maddie are going to live all together.

Well I think that's enough about me, it's gonna be fun getting to know all the RO bunnies!


----------



## ZooCrewGirls

Teresa here. Mama said we need a picture tingto. I guess us girls have to share. Da boys hab to share. Da fostersMama said dat dey get somtin genaric cause fosters change.


----------



## Flopster

Hi all I'm Floppy. I'm a one year old Mini Rex,a little on the chubby side but more to love and I'm SINGLE for theladies. My Mom has been trying to convince Dad to get me a girlfriendbut he said he won't consider it until I'm "fixed" What's there to fix?I'm not broken! onder:and I would love to LOVE :agreea girlfriendright NOW! It's all I think about. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Floppy


----------



## Kala_Bunga




----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi my name is Buttercup (I'm a boy just in caseyou didn't know), but my Mommie and Daddy usually call meBaby. I'm a cute white Bunny with red eyes, I think the callus REW. 

I'm the oldest of 4 I was with them for almost 5 years before Mommie&amp; Daddy went out and got these 2 bigbunnies with BIG ears they are Wilbur and Jackie (I thought Wilbur wasa pig in Charlotte's Web). Then they went a got another oneshe has alot of fur all over her face, I think they call her type aLionhead. They are pretty cute but I'm the cutest.

Can someone tell my Mommie how to make me my own account (maybe I willlet the other 3 use it) with my name (Mommies not too smart sometimeson the computer but don't tell her I said this). I want mypicture there too so all the girl Bunnies can look at me.

Got to go now I hear Mommie coming upstairs so I have to run back to the Family Room.

Bye Bye 

See You Soon

Buttercup:jumpingbunny:


----------



## Princess Misty

Hello fellow bunnies. I am*Princess Misty*.My humans just call me Misty but that is because they fail toacknowledge my royalty.

I am 1 year and 8 months old. I am a mostly whitebunnywith a grey nose area, greyuppyearsand a fluffy grey tail. 

My human says I am very intellegent, but she didn't have to tell methat, I made sure she knew it the day she brought me home. Ipicked her out myself at the shelter. I grabbed her sleeve inmy mouth when she walked by my cage to make sure she did not miss oneofthe best things to come into her life.

I'm looking forward to chatting with all of you other smart bunnies out there.

Stay tuned for more from the Princess. I will let my little brother Charlie type now.

:bunnydance:

HeLLo, tHis iS CHaRlie. I aM JusT leARnIng to tyPe.I tuRNedonE yEAr oLd tODay! mY FulL nAme iS CharLEsEdMUnd LiNDBergh jR buT eVeRYOne cAllS me CHaRlie. MiSTY is my BiGSisTer, aNd sHE is uSuaLLy a BullY bUT I sTIll lOVe Her. SHetAkES gOod CaRE of mE. We WiLL Talk SoooNN. LOVE CHaRlie.


----------



## MissBea

Oh my...I can see why your slave likes to kiss your nose. I think we need to find a way to work with her on that...

I like the name PJ.*

Miss Bea**

Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My full name is Phinneus James. You can call me PJ otr Phinn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to my slave, my nose is a place specially meant for kissing:X


----------



## MissBea

Oh wow - cool name!

My mom sometimes talks about Ronald Reagan when she's on the phone withher mommy. Her mommy is really into politics and liked RR....so Irecognize the name.

I'm gonna go tell Tiny that there is someone here even more important than him.

Oh wait a minute...we're all more important than him...

....specially me!

(oops..did I just really type that)*

*
_*Miss Bea*_
*



The President wrote: *


> Hello, this isRonnie. Tiny may be the 'bunfather' But I am 'thePRESIDENT' I was named after Ronald Reagan. So you all got tolisten to me. Oh, did I mention "Ronnie" was taken, so if someone goesaround with that screanname, IT IS NOT ME! Don't be fooled by imposters!


----------



## MissBea

Tiny has been so busy starting new threads fordiscussions that he hasn't come in here to greet everyone. Now he'splaying outside again.

So...since he's been so remiss...I just wanted to make sure that EVERYONE who has posted here feels welcome.

I know that the moderators are so happy 'cause I keep hearing mom talkto dad and saying, "Look at what those bunnies are saying now..." and"Aren't they cute?"

Wait....maybe we should't let them read here?

Anyway - to everyone who has shared their introduction...

[sub]_hi from Texas!

*Miss Bea*_
[/sub]


----------



## Flopsy Bun-Bun

Hello everyone, it is I, Flopsy Bun-Bun (itsounds so undignified...I cringe when I have to say my name!! Ofcourse, it's moderately preferable to "Foof Ball", which I was calledby a 6 year old human in this house...Mummy said she refused to call mesuch a name, but then I heard her call me Foof Ball and giggle...I'mglad _she_ found it amusing!

I live with an annoying set of humans. And cats. These cats are aproblem for me. One is okay, he lets me chase him around and play withhim. But the others!! MEOW, HISS HISS...Scratch...is all I get fromthem!! And I'm just trying to make friends. Sheesh...

And the little humans...they just want to play with me, even when Mummysays they're supposed to leave me alone. And they're so NOISY!!!

And then the Mummy... Well, I recently discovered a food I reallyenjoy...and the cats are allowed to eat it...BUT mummy took it awayfrom me!! She said it was "Cat Food" and not for bunnies!! Why not?? Iask! Also, these cats get to go outside, and can wander around thehouse all day. I'm put in an annoying cage at night and aren't allowedto go where I want!! It's very annoying...and I have to wonder whythese pepole got a bunny if they weren't going to let it live the sameway these annoying cats live...

Anyway, Mummy seems to be returning to the computer, so I'd better get off before she reads this!


----------



## Popstar

Hey!

My name is Poppy and I am three years old. I am mature and I have alittle sister - unfortunately. My mom calls me Popstar because I am,indeed, a diva with talent. 

I am usually pretty mellow unless mom or the brat bothers me during naptime. Then I get really angry! I love cuddles with mom and being nearPebbles if she is acting mature, like me.


----------



## Rosiez Zoo

Heh-dough everybunny!!

This is Rosie's herd...comin' to ya LIVE from Southern California!! 

We thought we'd introduce ourselves so ya'll could know who we are! 

Each of us (except for the two babies that aren't quite here yet...butwe'll post, too!) posted something before (we think in THIS thread,actually), so we've already been introduced, for the most part.

BUT...for those unaware...we consist of (in alphabetical order):

Daisy &amp; Dusty: Babies extraordinaire, born 15 Feb 07, currently residing in El Rey, TX at Tiny's house.

Flower: Sweetheart expert, born around 28 March 06, lovey-dovey of the CA herd.

Maisie: That's PRINCESS Maisie to you, born 29 Dec 05, PRINCESS of CA herd.

Trixie: Sweet butterfly bunny, born 14 Feb 06, diva of the CA herd.

So, there ya go! See ya around!! 

Maisie:bunnydance:, Trixie:bunnydance:, Flower:bunnydance:, Dusty:bunnydance:, and Daisy:bunnydance:


----------



## DustyBunny

Hello bunnies! I'm Dusty,i'm 2 years old. My human sometimes calls me Dusty Bunnies, which i'mnot too crazy about, but I just humor her and let it slide. I'm an onlybunny, but I have 2 feline siblings and two feline cousins. So i'moutnumbered, but it's all good, because i'm smarter than them. I'lltake over eventually...


----------



## TinkleBunny

My name is TinkleBunny, but my human mostlycalls me "Beebo." The male human I live with calls me "Rabbit with thesmell hiney.":disgust:

I am a little over a year old and have lived with my human, Star, foralmost a full year. She is home with me all the time, and I have hertrained pretty well. I heard that she is going to back to work soon,and I will have to be around the male human.:disgust UGH, all he doesis tell me that my butt stinks, and try to kiss me on my head (I onlylet my human kiss me there) My human hurt her backpaw beforeI was born and has been home because it wasn't working right. I guessnow it is working better, which sucks for me since I can usually getinto some sort of trouble before she catches up to me.:bunnydance:She does use that stick of hers to shoo me out ofplaces I am not allowed to go. :X

My hobbies are:


Shredding Phonebooks
Grooming Fabrics
Pestering the Dog, Scooby
Getting into Trouble
Digging in My Blankies
Peeing on Whatever I Can
I am sure glad that the RO folks finally caught on and made us a placeto talk to eachother. Humans take so long to figure stuff outsometimes. 

I am looking forward to getting to know the bunnies that I hear my human talking about.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## Prince Romeo

Hi. My name is Romeo. My dad is Ice Cream. Ineed to go look at the rest of the pages now. This is the first timeI've used the computer and I'm so excited!


----------



## Georgie

herrow ebrybunnies! dis is georgie bunny...myold hoomins didnt want me animore (i's pitty...i dunno why dey wouldntwant me) an tooked me to a store. i didnt wike it der. i bited a boybecaws he wuz pokin at me. de peeple at de store sed i wuz meen an dende ladie showeded up. she tooked me home in a box an gave me a nice bedan yummie food. i dunno wat type of bunny i is...i jus know dat i'sweeel cute. i have one strait eer an one fwoppy eer an nobunny weallyknows what bweed i is. 

i's been weel sick an havent gotten any gweens recentwie...any ideashow to git mommie to giv me gweens? she shovin dis nastie stuff down methroat too. but i's smarter dan her!! i let her put all dat nastyshtuff in my mouf but i didnt swallow it! she sitted me up an sed wat agood bunny boy i wuz, but den i spitted it all ofer her! she wasnthappy wif me. 

why yous alls call yous hoomins "slaves"? 


PS--dat pixshur by mi name is mee! Georgie bunny!


----------



## ZooCrewMomsBuns

Dis is Rocky Balbouatypin I am dafirst bun here. I was first a foster with Alicia(JadeIcing) she saidher mama was a sucker and she just knew she would keep me. You may alsoknow me as SuperBun.

Dere is also a new guy here called Levi Strauss. Dis guy is learnin dat I am top bun.

I hear we got anoder guy comin here ebentually his name is Wyatt Earp. We will see about dat.


----------



## Loki

Greetings all!

Loki here. I'm one year and 2 months old. Momma rescued me from a ladywho found me in her yard when I was 5 months old. I don't like to talkabout what happend to me before Momma came into my life. It is a timethat I would rather forget. 

I finally got to my forever home and I've been the happiest bun thisside of Carrot Heaven. I love to binky. I mean I LOVE it. I love doingbunny 500's around the living room and making momma laugh. My favoriteplacesare under the table,lying on the bath mat in thebathroom, and poofing on the armrest when momma is sitting on the couchwatching tv. I've started climbing onto her lap and falling asleepthere but that makes momma's legs fall asleep so it isn't long beforeshe wakes me up and put's me back on the armrest. 

Some physical stats: 

I weigh almost 4 lbs of pure muscle and fur. Mom say's myfur is tort, but I say black-ish, brown-ish, white-ish, gray. I live atthe foot of my mom's bed in San Antonio, Texas. I'll be moving to theRio Grande Valley soon to live with Grandma and Grandpa and all myaunties! I'm very excited. Auntie Triana always sneaks me an extracarrot before bed time when mom isn't looking. :yes:Also, Mom thinks Idon't know, but I DO! Apparently, I'm getting a friend to keep mycompany while momma is away. :hug2:YAY! I haven't seen apicture yet, but I don't care what she looks like as long as she's niceto me and gives me lots of kisses and snuggles. I can't wait!



loki


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers

Hi everybunny. I finally get to use mylove of typing. The slave set this up for me. She'sa good slave. I think I'll keep her. My name isMiss Fiona Whiskers but I go by Fiona because it's easier for the slaveto say. I live in sunny southern California with my humans,Mr. Timothy HoppyToes (Timmy), two giant lop-eared bunnies that thehumans call dogs, and some funky finned things that the humans keep ina glass box. 

Timmy and I lived together, until he decided he wanted his owncage. I miss him though, and I really hope he'll move back inwith me, as long as he doesn't try to eat all my food.


----------



## Mister Timothy HoppyToes

Hiiiiiiii, Timmy here. I live inMissyscove's house with Fiona. I want to move back in withher too, it's just that her skin is perfect for nibbling. Ican't wait to keep typing to you folks.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

Hey everybunny

my name is Peapoo. im 1 and a half yrs old and a holland lop *bestbunnies ever*:bunnydance:...I am the queen ofmy house..i own5 humin slaves and a bun slave some of you maynoasPetey.. i like to spend my days doin bunny flops andbein pampered by petey

enough about me...i cant wait tolearn moor aboutsome of you guys

Peapoo


----------



## Petey_bunny

hey everybunny,

my name is Petey.. my humans say they think im around 1 and a half yrsold and they think im a holland lop *how could they not know*.. mylife revolves around the love of my life Peapoo.. i love to spendtimegrooming her in our bunny mansion.. she might not admitit , but every now and then she actually grooms me too

Petey


----------



## BanditNHolly

Hello Everyone,

This is Bandit here. Holly is still at the vet's. I hope she is okay. 

Anyways, I'm about just over a year old. Mommy was told I wasa Mini French Lop when she got me, but she seems to think I'm just aMini Lop. But as far as I'm concerned, it doesn't matter whatbreed I am, I'm still handsome, Mommy seems to think so too  I'mneutered, that sure did suck.I am pretty lazy, Ireally do just love to lay around a lot. Except when I get toplay with Holly, that's a lot of fun!!

I'll tell you a bit about Holly

Holly is a Holland Lop. She will be 6 months old on Apr.16/07. She's a nice girl. Loves to binkie and runaround! She loves to chew any cardboard she canfind. Mommy bought us both a Cottontail Cottage, Holly hasalready started to chew hers. 

Well that's it for now. 

Talk Soon


----------



## The Prince and The Princess

Hi this is *Jackie,* I'm known athome as the Princess. I am 3 1/2 years old, my Mommie andDaddybought me and my brother well actually he's my boyfriendWilbur when we were really young (actually Daddy picked me, Mommiedoesn't like when I say that though). 

They thought I was a boy so they namedme Jackfirst. But after a few weeks Wilbur was gettingquite fresh with me, so they had to take me to the man in the whitecoat to see if I was a boy or girl. They should have knownright away that I was a girl because I was so feminine. Wellit turned out I was a girl so they changed my name to Jackie.Me and Wilbur have our own bed room with two big cages (long story I'lltell you another time). He's really bossy sometimes, he always tries toget food away from me, but that's ok because Wilbur gives me lots ofkisses. I better go now and give Wilbur his chance tointroduce himself.

Bye

Princess Jackie:apollo:

Hi my name is Wilbur,my girlfriend &amp; Iwerebought together. I think the store told Mommie &amp;Daddy we were Mini Lops. We both weigh about 5 1/2 poundseach. I think I'm cuter but don't tell Jackie that.Mommie and Daddy call me Oloff that's "Crazy" in Macedonian.I'm a Good boy all the time, I don't know if Mommie and Daddy wouldagree though. Both Jackie and I are white with gray ears, Ihave more gray on my nose than Jackie. That's a good thingMommie could never tell us apart when we were Babies, she still has ahard time now if are cute little Bums:bunnybutt: are facing her.

I better go now I hear Mommie coming up the stairs.

Hugs to all the cute Girls out there.

Wilbur:bunny19


----------



## The King and The Dutchess

Hi this is *Buttercup*known as the King of all bunnies. I'll be 9 inAugust. Mommie and Daddy got me when I was really young about5 weeks old (but they didn't no better back then). I am veryloveable, I like to sleep in Mommie &amp; Daddy's arms. 

I don't have a cage as I live in the family Room. I'm a goodboy I don't chew on anything that I shouldn't. WellMommie &amp; Daddy put wood all around the sofa and love seat, itlooks real funny, they didn't want me to chew it. I've onlychewed on cords and carpet and the old furniture so I don't know whythey don't trust me.

Any way I'm the oldest of 4 bunnies, I was alone for over 5years then they went and bought these 2 funny looking bunnies with bigears, then they bought another one with all this fur on herface. She's kinda cute from a distance though.

I better let the funny looking one introduce herself now.

Buttercup:bunnyheart

Hi my name is *DaisyMae* Dutchess of Ajax, I'm the cute singlemane Lionhead. I am white with a black spot on my back and ilook likeI haveeye liner on all the time.I'm the baby of the family. I am 1 1/2 years old. Ilive in the computer room, so I see Mommie and Daddy alot and they letme run around lots to.

Mr Tumnus I want you to know that I have to share this blog withButtercup but you are my one and only true *LOVE*.I will send you a message soon.

Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax":bunnydance:


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Hello to all the new bunnies that have posted.It is so nice to see your introductions here. We've got such a widevariety of bunnies - all different shapes, sizes, colors and ages.

If you're a bunny who is lurking...please post! We want to know who youreally are (and not just what your person says about you in the humanarea).

The BunFather


----------



## Pickles

The name is Pickles and being cheeky is mygame!!Megirlfriend (human) loves me to bits but her pet gets abit jealous of all the attention she gives me. Me like to rub itin.Me house is in the lounge room under some pesky pig likecreatures house.. (those **** guineapigs get the Penthouse) but unlikethem me get to roam the house. Me love to chew paper, sometimes me girldon't like it though....she keeps raving on about it being importantbills or something. One time me chewed me some paper CD cases (her petweren't too happy about that don't know why, me didn't swallow it ornutink)Now they lock me in for the night.... but me show them.. bymorning me skitzing round the house and they don't know how me got out.Its magic!!! Sometimes they call me houdini... i kinda like it.Wellbetter go, me saw some nice looking paper on this desk!!!!!Me Pickles!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

OK, so who was hiding the computer,huh? I'm Pumpkin...and my human, Grace, thinks she's sosmart....she got a laptop, and so I thought they'd gotten rid of thecompoooter....however you spell it.....anyhoooo....so I'm minding myown business, just out for a hop and a binky, and what do you think Ifind????? There she is, my slavegirl....wasting valuable timemessing on the computer.....after some severe foot-flicks and snubbing,I nudged her off and decided to introdoooooce myself....I'm an oldlady...6, or so they think....and I certainly don't remember the day Iwas born.....my momma got me from a lovely college student who hadrescued me from a couple who NEVER EVER let me out of my cage.....Ilearned how to amuse my self by myself, so I'm a solitary bun.....and IDONT CARE FOR THAT OTHER DUDE THAT LIVES IN THE DINING ROOM.... I'msure he'll try to nudge his way in one of these days....my boy, Momma'sson, took one look at me and knew I was the right bun for them....Mommawasn't so sure, cuz i kinda bit her just a little bit when she washolding me that one time before they 'dopted me.....gee whiz, it wasjust a little bite, but anyways....they brought me to my forever home,and i've been happy ever since....lots of time to play and sleep andbinky (no one had ever seen me do one before), and when we have thecage bars between us, i even give my momma and her boy kisses....it'stoooooo scary to do it without the bars....anyway, that's me....andwhen my momma figures out how to use her camera, they'll be picchures (hope that's how it is spelled) on here of me.....did i mention that i'ma black bunny....they think i'm part rex and part somethingelse....mostly i'm just hungry....thanx for putting this cool secshunon here for the really important ones to type.....boy am i glad mommaclipped my nales....otherwize, it'd be really hard to get the ritekeyz.......bye for now, i hear the food bag rustling.....


----------



## TweedBunny

Hello fellow bunsters - I'm Brody, theenergetic, zippy one! :jumpforjoy:My mamma is TweedBunny. Im about 8months and came to live at my house when I was a baby. I don't remembermy old house but my mamma says it was a nasty crowded place. I likespinach leaves, cilantro,the blueberry bushes out back, andthe corners of my mommas scrapbook paper. I'm scared of the noise thewind makes in the palm trees outside and also the birds hopping aroundthe bird feeder.Camo ismy best bud, he can be alittle stingy when it comes to showing affectionthough.Here's Camo...

Hellooo... I'm Camo, the older, more mature, betterlookingrabbit. :muscleman:My daddy found me acouple of years ago after I'd escaped from another backyard in searchof a warm place to sleep. I remember it was reeeallly cold thatnight.... brrr.... below 20 degrees. He caught me and put me in hiswarm car and took me to a place with lots of smelly cats and dogs. Istayed there for a few days, scared of everything, but then my mommacame and brought me to my new home. They don't know how old I am, andI'm NOT gonna tell them, hmph... Brody is my best pal, even though he'sjust a kid. He gives me great baths, so I let him stayaround.In my spare time I like to pull on the carpet and layon the cold tile. I have a sweet tooth so I like papaya treats, yogurttreats, and strawberry tops. My mom has a hard time getting me to eatanything else! I'm a little bit scared of moving shadows outside atnight, I thump my feet at them. Me and Brody get along great! :hug:


----------



## silver822

Hai my future slav-....friends!:bunnyangel:

Mi namee is Oblivion but you cans calls me Obli or OB forshort!Me am onle ten weeks old,but me type rilly gud!Iawlaysusse compooter wen Mrs."hug-a-loot" is sleep.Me amawlso scared,cuzMrs.HAL said tis willy weird wurd called a"nooter" And was poting at me!:cry4:Aneway,me amglad tooo met everybuns!



P.S-I'm using Mrs.HAL's acwount rite now,I ned to get me owns!


----------



## Ava

Hello Everyone,

My name is Ava but mommy calls me Avie. I just got to my new home 3weeks ago. So far its okay. Im begining to like my new mommy more andmore. I get lots of time to run around, occasionally i sit on mommyslap.. but usually im much too busy exploring other things. and when itstime to go back in I always get at least another 3 minutes of momchasing me around the kitchen. I think its quite funny. I also like tolounge around and sleep i just flop onto my belly anywhere at anytime.My favorite thing to eat is cilantro. You'd be surprised how fast i cangobble that up. Im about 8 months old now. I spent the first 7 monthsof my life up for adoption. I lived at a shelter and then was movedfrom place to place until my mommy found me. I live with two doggies.One of them im bigger than but we like to sniff eachother through thebars. The other one could care less she minds her business i mind mine.Im soo excited to hear from other bunnies. See you all later.



Avie&lt;3.

ps. i went outside today.. but i decided id rather stay in the pen and relax. seee....


----------



## superchar42

This is LuLu. I not only own a human, but I also own two other rabbits. 
I'm really big. I scare the cats when I hop around. Hopefully thosecats will leave soon. Slave Char doesn't like them much either. If theyleave that other stupid human will go too. I don't remember his namebut I know he doesn't wash dishes very often so when Slave Char goes torefill my water bottle (like I make her every day), she complains aboutthem. 

I currently cuddle up to bunslave Martin more than Nuge. Slave Char hassaid something about moving and I don't know where we're going but sheassured us that it's not far. I don't know why I don't get to pick outwhere we're going. It's not like it's up to her anyway. She thinks itis, though. I suppose I can just let her think that for now. 

She's been trying to get my two bunslaves to get along, and it doesn'tseem like she knows what she's doing. I like both of them (Martin alittle more) but I don't know why they can't get along. I declared usall friends but there was some major disagreement. My pen is dividedinto two. Martin or Nuge gets the smaller portion and I get to sharethe large portion with whomever I like. Except for Slave Char. She hasto stay outside of it unless she's getting us new litter, or new food,or more hay. 
I hope they'll get to get along soon. Last December is when I recievedMartin for a new pet. He was alone in a smaller cage all by himself fora couple months because Slave Char thought he needed neutered. I got mystuff all fixed up! We can go have our own kind of party! But she kepttelling Nuge and I to keep quiet and to let him sleep so his underpartshealed up good. He's much nicer now. I'm glad to have such awell-trained slave. I don't know why she thought she'd just take him inand foster him from the shelter. Since they didn't neuter him maybe shethought she should. She's crazy like that. But now she's stuck becauseshe can only have two buns to enslave her especially now since she'smoving. And it seems like my slave Nuge might have to go, unless we canall be friends, but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. I hopeNuge's first daddy can take care of him again, because it was supposedto be a temporary thing in the first place. But, I am rambling. 
I must let you all know that since I control these other buns and thehumans here, if you are in my area, you are my slave as well. I am notjust LuLu, but I am princess LuLu and I deserve all the raisins in theworld! 
I put a picture in here of all three of us, although slave Martin has his head on mine. We got along really well this day.


----------



## Pipp

*Ava wrote: *


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Ava but mommy calls me Avie. I just got to my new home 3weeks ago. So far its okay. Im begining to like my new mommy more andmore. I get lots of time to run around, occasionally i sit on mommyslap.. but usually im much too busy exploring other things. and when itstime to go back in I always get at least another 3 minutes of momchasing me around the kitchen. I think its quite funny. I also like tolounge around and sleep i just flop onto my belly anywhere at anytime.My favorite thing to eat is cilantro. You'd be surprised how fast i cangobble that up. Im about 8 months old now. I spent the first 7 monthsof my life up for adoption. I lived at a shelter and then was movedfrom place to place until my mommy found me. I live with two doggies.One of them im bigger than but we like to sniff eachother through thebars. The other one could care less she minds her business i mind mine.Im soo excited to hear from other bunnies. See you all later.
> 
> 
> 
> Avie&lt;3.
> 
> ps. i went outside today.. but i decided id rather stay in the pen and relax. seee....


How appropriate that our 5000th member is a BUNNY!! 

Congrats to Ava!! 

:happybunny::bunny18:toastingbuns:rabbithop:headflick:arty::bouquet:arty0002::bunnieskiss:happyrabbit:


----------



## Pipp

:bunnydance:


----------



## Sakura

H-h-h-hi, my name is Sakura and I'm very very shy. It took me a couple of weeks to get up the courage to come on here.

I'm a blue fox netherland dwarf bunny, I enjoy towl digging, binkying, doing the bunny 500 and pooping on every available surface.

N-n-n-nice to m-m-m-meet you!


----------



## Lassie

Hi,My name is Buster and I am very handsome and I have a sister named Sophie........



Buster:mrsthumper:


----------



## Coconut

Hi! I am Coconut. I am a tort Dutch doe. I am six and a half weeks old.


----------



## Emmaline

*Sakura wrote: *


> H-h-h-hi, my name is Sakura and I'm very very shy. It took me a couple of weeks to get up the courage to come on here.
> 
> I'm a blue fox netherland dwarf bunny, I enjoy towl digging, binkying, doing the bunny 500 and pooping on every available surface.
> 
> N-n-n-nice to m-m-m-meet you!



Sakura, you are the most beautiful bunny ever. Even beautifuller than me! Don't be so shy, Pipkin and I will be your friends. We would like to get to know you better.

Your new pal,

Emmaline

(Come visit us at our Bunnicula's Castle blog and you can see what we all look like, too!)


----------



## War_Tepes

Hey, I'm Moomin!

Or...as mum calls me ''The Great And Ostentatious Moomin'' GOSH what a mouthful!

I'd prefer one of hay but meh...i get that on tap anyway.

I'm one year old as of yesterday and i'm a Lionhead/Netherland Dwarf cross, I'm white and smokey grey.

Mum says i'm cute...ALL THE TIME! she just says it when i'm lookin at her, lying down, asleep, eating, drinking or even grooming myself!

Doesn't matter though...i like the attention, gotta go! 

Mum's walking in the room and i don't want her to have a heartattack at the sight of me at the keyboard.

Ciao, Mr. Moo.


----------



## The Gang of Fur

Okay, so we're not new. We've just changed our name!

Butterscotch: you mean _taked MY name_!!! :X

Tyler: you look annoyed, uncle Butterscotch. Smile.smile smile smile smile! :biggrin2:

Goose: come on guys, sharing is caring. Now mommy, kindly turn on the TV for me... 

Benjamin: It's callen imminent domain, son. it's a fact of life. You'll get used to it.



Anyway, you get the picture. Butterscotch is now sharing his account with the other bunnies, so

Butterscotch: AM NOT! you taked it from me!

So, like I said, Butterscotch is sharing his account, so we've changed our name to be a better name for everybunny to use.



Greta  and the Gang of Fur :brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## TeenyBoy

Hi...I's just a baby...but somehow I'm bigger than other bunnies...I don't get it...

Mama told me about the site, and made me my own yoosurnaym...so I's can come here and say hi to all da bunnies!

So...hi!! 

I's not home YET...but Mama let me go on da ladys compooter and say hi.

Bye!


----------



## ZakuraRabbit

The names Zakura the Killer Rabbit, but you can call me Zakura, even though its a bit of an embarrasing name, I've gotten used to it.
I'm nicking mom's account, since she was mean enough to use my name without asking for permission first:X
I'm the oldest of all the rabbits at this place, yet for some reason both of mom's other rabbits are bigger than me! They're almost as big as my mom. But then again, I do remember my mom being quite a lot larger than my dad too so it might be something in that:/

I am 3 years old, neutered (keep trying to tell Sasuke that but he just won't listen!) 
I share my hutch with a white rabbit mom calls "Roger", but he doesn't talk much....or eat...I think he might be sick:shock: But still mom won't take him to the vet! Yet she'd instantly take of with Sasuke when his FEET got sore. Stupid rex-rabbits and their sensitive feet:grumpy: Mom says its normal for Roger not to eat...or move around... he's a "plush-rabbit" she claims, I have no idea what she means by that. 
I also have a neigbour, the super-annoying little youngster Aroma, I've tried to chase her of several times but she won't take the hint. At least mom put in a wall between us so I want have to look at her stuck-up face. She thinks she's so great because she's a "pedigree sable rex". Pft! So what? I've got a pedigree too! At least I know who my parents are... But since they aren't the same "breed" mom says I can't be shown. Bloody unfair:grumpy:

Well enough about me, mom says I have to share some space for the rexes too. I don't see why...I mean the account has MY name on it... I could introduce both of them just fine! There's Sasuke, the annoying lazy coward, and Aroma the stuck-up little brat! There! 

Hello everyone. I'm Sasuke the Legendary Black Beast. I am two years old, rex is the breed and I've got a big family back at my mom's school:biggrin2:
I live inside with my mom, in the big pen she made me. It was a bit scary coming in at first, and lonely, so mom put two new rabbits and a dog into my run. Like Zakura's friend they don't talk and move around much, only when mom holds them, but at least they don't try to steal my food.
I used to be living outside but suddenly one day my feet started hurting a lot and my mom took me to a person she called a "vet". She gave her some paper thing and then the day after mom came home with "medication".
She moved me inside to protect me from humidity, then she started smearing that nasty stuff on my feet:shock: But it must have helped. My feet are a lot better now. But I'd rahter not move out yet since it's too cold.
I wished she'd move the girls in too though, I like them, but Zakura doesn't seem to like me much anymore. We used to be friends when I was younger, but now I think she finds me a bit too pushy, but hey! I'm a male rabbit! What did she expect!
Mom hasn't even let me meet Aroma without there being a wall between us. She says I might get to meet her later though I'm so exited!

My turn! My name is Aroma, actually my full name is Vestkystens Romance told by Aroma. Fancy huh?:biggrin2: I'm a pedigree rex rabbit. 9 Months old and more than old enough to be a mommy! However my mom won't let me have any babies yet since she says my cage isn't fit for it. Not that I mind, it's too cold for baby rabbits now anyway, for now I don't feel like sharing my cage with anyone. Particularly not the nasty girl next door. 
I met her first when I was 3 months old, only just gotten to this place. Mom put a harness on me and took me down to the lawn where she had Sasuke and Zakura in runs. I decided to go greet them, but Zakura just kept trying to bite me:? I don't know what her problem is. I was just trying to be nice. Sasuke was nice to me though And kind of cute too! I'm sure him and could have lots of wonderful babies together.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Hello this is Belle hereI am using moms account, I would have posted long ago but mom is always on the computer so I never get a chance to get on. Well I am here to say I like my mom, she is a little crazy at times, like when i do the dead bunny flop and she starts saying my name then blows air on me to startle me awake. She then has the audacity to say that I gave her a heart attack, "uh hello mom I was in the middle of a dream?" She is so silly, but I love her, heck i have to she brings some great food to me every morning. I use to live with these other people who were nice to me but i couldnt stay because of allergies????? dont know what they are but that is how mom got me. She said she drove 2 hours to get me in the cold, and then we had a long ride home. When i got to my new home they put my little cage on the table and all these little people were looking at me, and something called a cat? They were nice but the human kids have big heads so i was a little scared at first, now they arent as scary as they are loud and obnoxious.Then mom took me to something called a Vet???? and left me , they were nice to meat first then i woke up and was in pain, uuggghh that wasnt fun.Mom was so scared and constantly watched over me when i came home, to the point i was going to get a restraining order against her, but then again she kept bringing me all this great food so i decided notto get one. Then to make matters worse she put some stupid cone on myhead and a SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!! an human baby shirt????? I was not happy, i was going to turn her in for abuse, wouldnt you??? I was a single gal until Aug of 07 when the man of my dreams:inlove:came to moms house. At first we lived in seperate cages, then he moved in next to me, at first i didnt like him but after a while he grew on me, you know like a wart :nosir:. He is sometimes to dang needy, he follows me around like a lost puppy dog wanting for me to lick him and hump him, then when i hump him to long he runs away like a little girl:headsmack, so then i go after him, is that wrong? Mom makes no sense at all she will come into our pen sometimes and lay down and talk to us and kiss us and she will be kissing my man and she will tell him how much she loves him,and how cute he is, and she can seewhyI hump him but yet she squirts me when i do :whatever. Yeah my big human mom gets her big but in ourpen and we dont have any room to run around, but that is ok because she covers me with kisses and i love it. Well i am done talking about me 

:anotherbun


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Hello all it is Sooty. I am new here I was living with people who didnt want me and put me out with the trash until some nice person came along and got me out and took me somewhere where they cleaned me up and got me on the right track. After being there for a while they had to take me to a shelter, where i spent quite a few months until my new mom came into visit. They sent a man in who didnt know how to hold me right to get me i was SSSCCAARRREEDD then he took me into a room where mom was with some people. They were saying "oohhhhh" and " he so cute" and "look at his sad face" and she was petting me and i was in heaven, then she left:scared:and that crazy man came and put me back in my cage. Two days later my mom came back and put me in a box?????? we were in the car for a little while then we got to my new home, on the way home i peed in the box and it leaked out all over someone called NANA, she wasnt mad. They brought me in and put me in a new cage that was a gajillion times bigger then my other cage, and there were toys, and silly mom had something called a litter box that i was suppose to go in. She tricked me into using the litter box by puttin my hay and water there , she is sneaky my mom. She always tells me how much she loves me and how my other family has no idea what they threw away, i am just happy to have all the food that mom brings me, i eat like a king. I am a slob with my hay so mom just puts it in my litter box which is fine with me. After i got nutered mom put me with my new woman Belle, or as mom likes to call her Humperella. She is always telling her to get off me, but when she sits in our run with us she tells me that i am so cute and she knows why Belle humps me :craziness. Someone should tell mom she is too big to sit in our pen and takes up too much room,lol, but we like it because she covers us in kisses, and when she is in my way i just jump on her to get where i have to go. Every so often mom takes me to get my teeth cut and as much as i dont like it mom gives me craisins when i am done, and kisses me and loves me till the people come in to do it so it is all worth it. Then when i come home i go right to Belle and she kisses me and makes it all better, i love her. Belle bites a little too hard when she is showing me she is the boss, if she would just "get it " that i know she is the boss , she has pulled out my hair but now it is all grown back. The human kids are alright but nosey little buggers, they are always looking in to the pen or the cage,but i always stand up on my back legs like a dog to see then when they go by, who knows they might have CRAISINS. I LOVE CRAISINS, my mom just started to give them to us and whenever she comes into the pen i think it is craisin time and i climb her like mount everest to see if she has any. Mom laughs at me when i binky because she said i look so "oafy" when i do it, i like to make her laugh. I love the food mom has it is great, me an Belle act like we have never eaten when she brings us the food in the morning, as soon as we see mom we start pulling at the bars and shaking them, and when she opens them up we run right to our hay box because we know mom is going toput our bowl in there for us to eat. Mom says i am funny when i push the vacum hose away. Mom comes over to the cage EVERYDAY with this loud vacum:vacuum: and puts the hose in my cage, the whole time telling us what slobs we are, so i take my paws and push at it, and she laughs. I love her and am glad that i am here with mom and Humperella. Well i have to go Belle is telling me to get off the compter :whatever she sure is bossy for a little rabbit.



Sooty 

:wiggle


----------



## Becca

I hav used my fave colour blue to type this message my hoomin is watching brit awards now. the cat that comes in our garden can sing better than most of the ppl on it. dont u agree my bunny buddies.
love and bunny cuddles
nibbles
xxxx:brownbunny


----------



## Rabbits are cute!!

I have a rabbit called charlie:biggrin2::grumpy::dude::?:shock::X


----------



## Becca

Hello 
Dippy :
I am called Dippy and I am a toffee coloured Lionhead,
Fluffball:
And I am called Fluffball and I am white with brown and black splodges - I am also a lionhead.
Dippy :
We would just like to say hello to everybody and their bunnies!
Fluffball:
Yes but now we have to go and get settled down to bed!
Dippy: 
Night Night


----------



## angoragrl

Hi! This is Henri here. . . . I'm only the coolest fluffy bunny around! Mom says so all the time anyways. She's gone right now but she told me I could use her name to talk to all the bunnies on here.

Hey, it'sAcorn. . . Henri onlythinks he is the coolest bunny around, I KNOW I am! I just had tokick him off the 'puter so I could let you guys know.


----------



## JenniferCameron

Hello my name is Winston, I hacked on into my moms user name while she's away. Shhh don't tell! She went out of town and left me with her daddy. He takes great care of me but I still am missing my mom. I'm a Netherland dwarf and I'm black with a few stray white hairs just to make it interesting. She told me that she fell in love with me when she saw me and bought me right away, that made me feel special. My mom also tells me that she's going to get me a wife, I hope I can pick her out, but I'm pretty sure mom is going for the arranged marriage kind of thing. Still I think it will be nice because no matter how much time I spend with mom I still miss haning out with my friends.

I look forward to talking to you guys and remember DON'T TELL MOM I WAS HERE!


----------



## Kat Saint J

I posted on the wrong thing my mommy said.

I am chevy. I have lived with my mom for 3 months now. My old mom lives across the sidewalk from me and my new mommy. I am a netherland darf. I love to chew on phone books now and love letuce. 

My mom said I am getting fixed real soon what does that mean. I have a friend that is a dog. She is bigger than me but when mom lets us we play together.

My mom spoils me rotten I am the king in this house my moms world revolves arounds me. My sisters and bothers think it is not fare but hey what do I care.

My mom said she is trying to find me a girlfriend but I have to be fixed first.

I love my mom and family I sleep in bed with her.

This is me


----------



## LoveBunny92

Soo...iz'b new here...uhmmm, my name is Raine....uhnd I seend my mawm in deh pet shop back wenz I was REALY itty bitty (Back in augustes) and I sayd to her "look at meeh, iz'b cute...hehe (for now) soo youz be taken me home, mmkay latie?" Soo dehn she taked me home....and builded me my mansions....like I sayd her tooo, bhuts, I find it'bein' all small 'nd stuvf cuz it'beez only twoo storiez.....r ur guieses biggerd?? Anywayz, Nowe mawm knowsd I did gooh and'grew up hand nowse I'ma mahn!!! I be 8 und a halve munts owed!! Ahnd I stild a mahnd...if yooz knowd whut I meen...Sew mawm sayd I bead a littel $#!&...(bahd words)...Anywayaz....I hop we cuhn beez friends!!!!


----------



## fancybutterfly

Hi Raine!

I'm Zeush. How'sh ya doin? Ish ur bunnymama gunna take you to dah vet shoon? Boy oh boy. It wash a long time before my bunnymama taked me. Man, wash I a mesh! I didn't look forward to dah owie'sh, but boy oh boy, do I feel better!!

Yeah, shure, let's be friendsh!

High 5!

Zeus!

p.sh. Bob shaysh hi too!


----------



## LoveBunny92

Oh yeahh? Thanx!! iz lub tah be ur frient...mahm'z goina take mee inn a monnth 'er twoo, she'z gawsta giit sum extraz moola ferst (Whut evr moola is) So iz be eatenz mah brekfaast nowh, Shay hey to bob!!


----------



## Julie Bunny

Julie Bunny here. I so happy to use puter. I tried a long time ago and fried it. How was I to know that it wasn't a chew toy. Anyways........ I the boss here not that bird Raul who lives here too now. I don't like him. He steals my toys.


----------



## Julie Bunny

Now that my mommy fixed my avatar. ..........I want to tell you all bunnies that I am a pool shark. Anyone want to play for carrots. Humans all cheat.


----------



## Chocoteddy0

Hai. Iis Sugar and I is da boss rounds thisaplace. I may luk teeeny buts I pack a punch (or a kick). 

I is been wid my mama 1 day and so far not bad but i like makeing hell fer mama.

I is kinda a sickly bunny sez my mama. I sink its mussel but mama sez I is two skinny for my age. I is mussel man thow. Silly mama! Luks at my pikcha! I is so musselllie!

I is liking to

*Naps

*Eats

*Naps

*Plays

*Chews

*Kisses Mama

*Naps

and

*Naps



Biy Biy I wuv ewerybody! i wuv you i wuv you kisses smewch xxxxxx


----------



## Etha

Hellooo underlings >=D

hehe I'mma just joshin :tongue

My name is Nomaru, and you all shall call me Lord Bunomaru as a rule you all! Thats what momma says though. She's awesome, and I WUV the special foodz she make for me. They only fit for a king like mahself though =P

My momma saved me from the awful cages at the fiar where they put hundred of my friends in tiny cages so little horid hooman childens could poke us!!!!!

Back den my momma was sooo big but i think something might be wrong wit her because soon after i moved in wit her she got much smaller den I member.

Anywaiz, u may all bow down now. Momma even made a piccie so everyone will know i am king!!!!






See how godly I am???

hehe nice to meet you all, see you around!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery

Hi,

My name is Black Knight, I came from a place that bred Buns like me, (I'm told I'm a Jersey Wool and I'm Loppeared.) Then I went to this place that put me in a dirty house with a white bun like me that they said would be my girlfriend:?. Well being in that dirty house all the time with Dirty boxes and Poopy food!:shock: and NO hay :grumpy:. Well My girlfriend was a Boy and the Hoomins never noticed, But I wanted a girl not a Boyfriend:grumpy:. My food was always nasty tasting because it always had Poopies in it, and all the other animals were mean and sick, so I got a nasty cough and it was hard to breathe, My fur was all matted and pulled my skin.
After being in that bad place for soo long I met this hoomin that came in and liked my cage mate and Me and talked to the people and left. I thought that was the last I saw of her, because while she was there she actually petted us and gave us a fresh carrot that she carried in her pocket.

What seemed like forever passed and the Lady and her man friend came back, loaded us in a big moving box (I think it was called a van but I don't know), and brought us to her big house, where we were taken from our house, Bathed, trimmed and given LOTS of yummy foods with OUT the poopies in it! We got fresh water and everything! We thoughts we had died and gone to heaven!

Well the Lady took us to this Vet person who poked and proded us and gave the hoomin something for our coughs and breathing. My friend didn't make it though because he was just waay too sick:bigtears:

Well So Here I am in my own Digs, healthy and Happy *living it good with Good Food, Clean water every day! and lots of Hay and Chewies!!
My fur is always so soft and fluffy and not pulling at me from those nasty Mats.
I had my own Hooomin but he left the lady and didn't want to take me with, when he moved so I am Hoominless right now. I might stay with this lady if she lets me and wants to be my new hoomin but I dunno.

Here's som pictures of me now ^_^
My Face is dirty because I was just out playing in stuff, and my fur is dirty because right after the lady put me in my clean cage I was digging around in it having fun!

No this isn't my normal house, I am usually in a great big one, but it's got to be modified, because it's not very good in the Lady's opinion*









Here's a Close up of the eye I was born with  The lady Cleans it all the time












This me Allowing a good picture of me ^_^ I was just in to some stuff that was sooo good.


----------



## cinnabunners

helloooo buns!

me and my human (aka, mom) are new to to RO, though we have been on bunspace for about 9 months now. i love meeting new bun friends!

i'm from delaware's house rabbit society, and flew here wif my mom to phoenix. planes = poo, and not the cool kind that we make! i now live her with mom and dad. i love to destroy dad's shirts, they are much better looking with a few teeth holes in them! oh, and i love his shoes, too:





i've had some tummy issues (mom calls it GI stasis, so does the vet man), with some new tummy problems just a week ago. i'm older, gonna be 6 this year, so i guess that comes with the territory!

craisins, bananas and other sweetnesses are my weakness, but i love cheek rubs and hours of petting. i'm a shedding, pooing and peeing machine, as i 'm sure most of you can relate to!

have a great night, and remember... if a day is spent without chewing something mom and dad love, then that's not a day at ALL!


----------



## kherrmann3

Hello! My name is Tobias L. Bunny (Toby, for short), and my Mama said that I could share her screen name for this area of the forum! 

I am a 3 1/2 year old Netherland Dwarf boy. I will be turning 4 on March 16 of next year! :shock: Where did the time go!? I remember the days when I would fit in Mama's coat pocket and she would let me chum around with her! Now, at a little over 4 pounds, I don't exactly fit the bill of the "standard nethie". I am almost all gray with little snippets of white on me. Mama says I'm just the prettiest!  I have pretty much free-roam of Mama and her boyfriend's bedroom. Hrmph! It's my bedroom and Mama's! Not his! Anyways, I live in a cage at night, but come out in the mornings to harass Mama into giving me my breakfast! I stay out all day (most of the time) and then go back in my cage at night. It's nice! 

Here I am! 




My Mama is also fostering another bun named Berry-Boo. She's a broken lilac (we think) mini-rex. She's nice, when we're separated, but when we were introduced a few times, she chased me too much. Mama says she's too spunky for me. She is only about 4-5 months old, so it's understandable.  I still think I want a friend. Anyways, here's Berry-Boo!


----------



## cutie

hello all yoou udder bunnies out dere, dis is banjo from oz here to intwoduce all my mummys bunnies,
my name is banjo (aka mythical goric- i told my mum id pwefer to be called banjo) im a 5 mth old black mini lop.... im by far the most handsomest bunny here! i wive wif my gf (wife so she calls herself), asooka she is an angora lop. i fink my mum put me wif her cause im da only one dat could handle her!!! 
then mum got the udder mini lop bucks (waste of space really.. i can do all da girls here all by myself) peter and coffee. da udder girls are cinnamon and paprika. they is kinda cute but not as hot as my gal!
so dats all da lops, then mum went and got big bunnies - why? when mini lops are da best? she is kinda silly like dat but ssshhhh. da biggest girl is charlotte, she just had babies. da udder three are family so dey are wiving together for now. deres da dad bunny ugly bob - i think he is ugly compared to me!!!, da mum is naomi - silly name for a bunny i fought! and dere son skywalker - da lil girl here named him poor guy!!!
i heard mum saying she wants some rexes too??? whats a rexes???? hope its not anudder dog.. mums dog finks he is our friend... he aint my firend but he dont understand much
anyways gotta go before mum finks id ranned away.
banjo over and out


----------



## irishlops

wekecum, caramel and eyore, irish dwarf lop eared rabbits!!caramel female-my humum is out at skool, so hi there all u buns! i hd 2 learn the password, but now i noes it!!! anyways, im a 5moth old, dwarfnlop eared bu. i have black ears and nose, and som gre at my hind legs, aka, a lovely bunny!!

i hte the lead and harness...i am very bossy. and im incharge of the food bowl. i am a gud jumper. i jumped out of my "cell" on time, my humum took a heart attack! lol. im a big bun. i can take care of my selves. my humum complains.... i bite, stracth, growl, hey its my hormones! its not my fault. i do get bad moods but.. she said she will take me to the vets, so i will not be like this next month.... i had joesph frnsic as a hutch mte. he was my bro. but he was sick, and is up the clouds...... so my humum went to the breeeeder and got my other bro from my litter. joe fransic, comes 2 me in drems.

anyways ill let you talk 2 my bro.

eyore, hi there...im, um, sshhyyy. and run away when my humaum comes over to me.. she says she will fix it... she says im just nervous.....i had 2 be separated from my sister, because i started to mate with he. i dont think there is any thing wrong with itmy humom will get me "fixed"wats that mean?? im not broke???

ii am a male dwarf lop eared rabbit,,, iii loovve the harnessss. i get to go on little walks. i feel morre coonfident affter...

i am picky about my food, i leave 2 things out when i eat. my humman says she will fix it..... i dont have much else to say.. so i hope i will have some new friends...

(and lady/doe friends aswell:biggrin2:)



BAI FROM CARAMEL AND EYORE!!!!!!:runningrabbit:


----------



## phantomapfel

Hi, my name is Atia! I'm a little baby right now, only about 3 months old, but I'm still the cutest ball of fluff on this side of the east coast. I like to sniff around, explore, and chew the carpet (until I get caught)! I'm a little shy right now, but I'm starting to get bolder.

My human is Melody, and she treats me very well. We live in her apartment on campus, and she lets me run all around all day. It's very fun to explore all the boxes and furniture she has. Sometimes I crawl in her back pack and fall asleep. 

I have pictures up somewhere else on the forums, but I'm always looking for bunny friends!

<3 Atia


----------



## irishlops

ill be your online bunny friend!-caramel
um, sure_ eyore:biggrin2:


----------



## Numbat

Hi there all you other buns! 

I'd like to introduce myself but my new humans haven't given me a name yet! I'm 11 weeks old and still a bit wary of my new humans.

I'm black otter in colour and I have grey eyes. I am a very handsome bun. My brother is also black otter but he has brown eyes. 

My brother really likes carrot tops, he goes crazy for them. They _are_ very tasty. I like thistle better myself, although I got a bit put off when the thorns pricked my tongue.

My brother and I live outside in our very own hutch. We get to have a run and do a few binkies in the backyard everyday (I really look forward to this) and also get to run around and make a mess inside.

Nomaru, I know it was a long time ago when you posted you lording pic but I just wanted to say it's really awesome! I want one just like it. Your name is really cool too, I hope I get a name like that!

You have some competition competition though, I'm the new lord here!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hi all this is storm.

My slave is Katt. Now a little about me. 
I am a netherland dwarf.
I only came home about 2 weeks ago. But already love it.
I sleep in bed with mom and chase the two dogs around the house.
They are really sacred pf my 2# self.
As far as I am consernd I have the best life ever.
I heard mom on the phone with this lady of a rabbit that needs a home.
I thought i was going to get a girlfriend nope.
g2g moms up.


----------



## Degu

Hai I be Appa. I was named after that flyin bisun from dat show my mommy wreally likes. Anywaiz, I have a sister named Basil. She lyks to destroy things. And so now whenever I destroy tings, my mommy blames Basil because she thinks I am a little angel and never catches me! Hehehehahahahahaha.
I was sick when I wuz a baby. I gotted the 'rye neck'. My mommy was mean and putting this weird stick thing in my mouth and squirting medicine dat smelled lyk grapes on my tounge. It was GROSS! Den she started giving my little pieces of fruit! They were yummy! But they had a weird taste. And they had crused up white gross stuff on top, but the fruit and karots were too yummy for my to kare!

I am a Mini Lop. Yush, I gots loppy ears. My stoopid hooman mommy keeps sayin she gonna eat them. Grr! My sister keeps yellin at me to get off, so bai!

Hai I'm Basil. I have loppy ears and white wit black speckles. I'm so cute! Hehehe. My bruther is Appa. He is SOOOOOOO annoying! I like digging at things, biting things, chewin things, tearing up karpet, chewing on doors, unattatching my waterbottle, leaving coco puffs on the ground (Tehehe) and kicking bedding out of my lytter boxxie and cage. I dun lyk people taking picture of me when I eats. Everywun calls me fat. I can't help it! *sniff* 
I like kicking my feets back and layin on da ground. This fat orange kat likes to go in the room when my auntie is in there and watch us. It is such a weirdo. My mommy never plays wit me anymore, but my auntie always does. So I feel sphecial.
I gotsta go now. BAI!


LOLOLOL IT'S ME, BASIL!






Death to all hoomans. ~ â¥ Appa


----------



## hartleybun

good after noon bunnyworld. roxy rabbit here on the forum for the first time. i am a standard otter rex who lives with her toybun (he's 6mths im 3 yrs). his name is hartleybun, also an otter rex. my first buck, hartley, passed away recently. dont think that my pet is very imaginative when it comes to names!

am going to settle down with a nice carrot and have a look round the site. hopefully there will be some other otters out there


----------



## Numbat

We're otters! And we have names now!  I'm Tug and my brother is Inky. This is us at Christmas (we've grown up a bit since then, Inky's ears have lopped). Nice to meet you all!


----------



## angelh

Hewwo everybodie! I'm Piffy! 

My mummie (angelh), daddie, Uncle W and Aunt X brought me home 2 days ago. I wuf them alreadie! 

Mummie is worried she's not taking good enough care of me, so she signed up on RO the first day she got me. Please be patient with my mummie, she can get really overprotective and ask LOTS of questions! 

Mummie's opened a blog for me too in the blog thread. Do hop over to read it, and let's hope mummie updates it often! 

:angelandbunny:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

hi my name is 

STORM

I am a netherland dwarf and very special to my mom. I am all grey and have a huge cage I came form a bad place but we dont talk about it here. Anyway nice to meet yall all I share a account with my mom


----------



## Numbat

Hi all!

I'm Major Jasper Oreo Willow of the bunny kingdom but you can call me Jazz 

My new mommy came to collect me a few days ago. Actually she really came to get her other bunnies another hutch but I was just too cute to resist so she took me home too!

I'm a 10 week old Nethie X Rex and my mommy made me my very own blog so please check it out! I'm very adventurous and get up to a lot of mischief!

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Shainabee

I'm Miley 
Ima french loppy. I have a wanna be brother Clyde but thankfully he's too big of a baby to be on here yet : )

Mommy says he's a french loppy just like me so I should like him but I don't believe her. 
He isn't just like me - I'm much cuter : )


----------



## Nibbles96

Hai bunnays, I'm Nibbles Cuddlebun! My hoomin has way too many nicknames for meh. Some of dem you willy don't wanna hear. 
Anyways, I wuv to throw shoes awound by their shoewaces, and I am an escape artist! 
Nice to meet all of you!


----------



## minirexlover89

ello everybunny,

My name is Misery, awful name specilly when the caretaker calls me MIS yuck i hate it i am a broken chocolate mini rex and my girlfriends name is Tootsie Pop she is very pretty (shes a little on the large side but hay i love her)

well hello then

Misery


----------



## pinkbunny101

hello millllllllkshaake here..............................:wave:

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooop. ims called milkshake yar and i like eating becuz itz fun and i like going for a poop.:bunnybutt:did u no that i likke eating. and my boyfriend ginger said one day thatz i shud go on a DIET!!!!!!!???????? what iz a diet? i meanz i likkee poop i likkee that goodness and thwat its final. why doswent ginger leves me alone when im going for a poop, itz private i dont want him tryin to nick my space to poop. why cwant he leves me in PEEEEEEEECEE imz jus' sad now...:bigtears:and he just pushe me in da corner. now, now NO ONE PUTS BUNNY IN DA CORNER. so what is a diet?? pleseeeeeeee reply cos it might be summin important:bunnydance:


----------



## pinkbunny101

*awwwwwwwwwwwwww i feel sorry for u minirexlover89 wrote: *


> ello everybunny,
> 
> My name is Misery, awful name specilly when the caretaker calls me MIS yuck i hate it i am a broken chocolate mini rex and my girlfriends name is Tootsie Pop she is very pretty (shes a little on the large side but hay i love her)
> 
> well hello then
> 
> Misery


----------



## bagginslover

Hewo!!! My name iz Fwed! (Mummeh says iz 'Fred', I likes mi wai betters!) Iz just a widdle baba wabbit, waz born 28 August, but iz kwik lerner! Fudge, mi fwend, she no can uze pooter, an she 4!!!
Iz a mini-lop mummeh says, but iz tinkin iz a wonky lop cuz I has only one ear! My wabbit mummeh cheweded it off wen I was wealy widdle! Iz ok though, mummeh wuvs me lots even widout it!

Wuv Fwed


----------



## Bo-Peep

Hewo evwybunny :wave:. Mie name is Bo-Peep an i am wun yeer old an ive bin weedin orl yor posts an i iz feelin sowwy for Misery hoo dunt likehiz name an por baba Fwed hooz norty wabbit mammybittid hiz eerrite offso i fort i wud say dote wully i will be yor fwend and eniwaze i fink yor hoomans still lub yoo:kiss1:

Orlso,my fwend Klowey pushiz me out ov the litter tway so i kan simperfize wiv milkshake. i dote no wot a diet iz but it sownds bad to me :shock:

Anywaze, i av to go now bikoz mie mammy sez i av to go lukkin for my sheeps. I dote fink ile find eni bikos i dote no wot sheeps luk like :dunnoi dote like to tell mie mammy that thoecos she sez i am a vewy bwainy wabbit an i dote wanna upset hur.

Bie bie for now noo fwends,

B-P
xxx


----------



## bunbunluv123

i wis riggins!!!!i am the bweed amwican fuzzy wop!!!i have(o where is the cap key???)BAD dadwuff it itchy and i is leving to go to a wet mean vet(o where is the bwac space!!??)


----------



## Cabrissi

G'day everybun! Cinnamon the Cinnabun here, from Oz! I am a 5 month old mini bunny with uppy ears and a sooty fawn coat that iz bwediful if I do say so myself! (And I do!)

I sharez my house wif:
* my hoomin mumma Amanda
* the big hairy man
* two short hoomin beans called Laurent and Lily
* 3 hairy dawgs called Sierra, Hope and Shadow
* da ****** cat Jasper who tries to steal mah food!
* lotsa foster kitten-kats

Plus mah mumma haz sheep, chickens, ducks, geese, doves and guinea fowls but I don't see dem 'cept if dey iz liddle babies and needz to be inside da house till dey is biggah.

Mah mumma bought me from an auction where dey were selling to meat buyers! EEP! I iz glad I comed home wif my mumma! Mah mumma had me taken to see Doktor Walter a widdle while ago and I haz an opperashun called a spey, which mumma sez means in a few dayz I get to go pick out a boyfriend to 'dopt! I iz SO excited, but mumma is even MORE excited and binkies all ovah da house like cwazy!

Anyway, I gots to go! Talk to ya laters!
Cinna


----------



## himmiechick

Hi my name is Marshal I has a wife. Her name is Lily and ti luvs her!! But she kwept Cheetin on mes!!!!:cry2She just had a litter of Choclate and Lilac Kits with CA...CA...CAPPY!!!! BLECK!!!:yuckI wate him tho MWUCH!! Anywhoo I ams a black himmilayan and I wons my master a whole whotsa BIS and BOB prises! Swe always said I ham her bwest bwunny wabbit wever in the wole world! Lily is a lilac dae and I just luvs Her swo mwuch! 

I luvsya all,

Marshal and Lily:coolness:


----------



## Timothy

Hi everybun! I'm Timothy, AKA: Tim. My Mommy (Cirrustwi) has been a member here for a long time, but she wasn't very active for a long time. Mommy had a lot happen in her life and even didn't have any buns for a little bit, but I came into her life as a second thought really. Mommy was going to pick up my best friend, Elliot, and she fell in love with me too. She didn't know what she was going to do because she didn't have room for 2 boys, but she said we'd have to be friends for a little while, but we were friends until the end. Elliot went to the Rainbow Bridge just a little bit ago, and I'm very sad, but Mommy says everything will be ok. 

Anyway, I'm the head of the Critter Crew around here. Being a big French Lop, I even tell the dogs how it is. I'm not scared of those boys! They aren't so tough. I think the turtles are interesting, but I'm not sure about their shells, they sort of taste funny (I really did taste one)! I tried to taste one of the Bearded Dragons when she escaped, but she tasted me, so I guess maybe she is my boss. We all let Mommy think she is the boss, but...


----------



## Spottedgirl77

YELLO!! my name is Madrox i have a bro named Monoxide. Our mom is crazy! but we love her. Monoxide is her fave now ithink because he gets alot of love but then she get me out and get it too.


----------



## himmiechick

Wats up! All you crazy bunnies! Its me JUDE with his brother FIBBER! Jude:Hello I am a blue sr. buck! I am also......... Fibber: OOH! OOH! Let me guess ladies MAN!Jude:WAIT!!!! how did you know wat I was going to say!!!Fibber: WELLLLLLLL......... That little Wiggles down thier has been Flirtin upa storm wit you!Jude&Wiggles: SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparney

hi im barney!
i live in northamtonshire and i love eating cucumber!!!! its like those really cold stuff hoomuns have but its tastier(not that ive tryed hoomun food. i only eat wabbit stuff)but then at one point sparney split a carrot in half gave some to me and then ate the other half! i though she wudnt eat wabbit food. i had to go to the vets for myxionmytozies(myxomatosis) injections a few weeks ago(*shudders*).
its a shame when i go into the house for humins coz i cant go into the room wiv dah fluffy stuff under my feet, well once i did do some buisness behind a curtain, but i had to go!so i can only go on the tiles where my slave can wipe it up.:sweep
i sit outside in the rain if it rains and im in my run, i thought the weaver sud be hot! not rainy! and then slave calls me a slly but handsome boy, so not cool! even if it doesn't seem like it i am an angel, honest!:innocentalso, she has taught me tricks!!! i now know that house is for homins and home is for bunnies, arent i a clever boy!

I :heartbeat: fluffball. her cusins lil doe. i love you like i love cucumber and carrots!


----------



## SarahJ

My name ish Chloooe and my hooman iz Sarah. I ish a cheekyy bunnie and likes to choo on cardbord. nom nom. I ish vvvv spoilt an d thumps when i dont get mi own way or gets my treatz ball stucky! Mwhaha my hooman is under my pawws.

Mummy bought a new bunnie home last weeks so i cans have a friend. i'm nots so sure though...does thiz leave less raisons for me?


----------



## Maddy-Hazel

Hazel: Hello, I am Hazel-Rah, King of da Bunnies. I am a girl, but I am still King! I am almost a year old, and I am a lionhead. I have full run of Mister and Da Lady's bedroom, except for where Fiver's pen is.






Fiver: Hewo. I'm Fiver and I'm a wescue bunny. Mummy says I'm a sable point, but I dunno what that means. I'm only wittle but mummy said I can be one at the same time as Hazel. I just had an opewation at the vet so I can move in wif Hazel on our birfday. Some times I jumps out of my pen to twy to move in wif her early, but mummy or daddy put me back fast.


----------



## himmiechick

Hello there I am wiggles as you Know Judes gal. Darn you fibber sorryit has been so long since I have talked to Everybun!HUGS+KISSES=Wiggles I am kinda tired so I gots to rest goodnight!!!!:bed:


----------



## Pippin

Hi everybun. I is new here.

Hi Pipp. It's wewy stwange but I hab da same nickname as yoo: The Pipster. Except mine is spelled a bit diffwently. Cool huh?! 

Anyway it's good to meet everybunny. I is a 1 year old English spot or a Hotot. Mommy can't figure out which coz I hab da eyeliner but I also hab the markings. 

Pippin - Bearer of The One Banana Ring


----------



## kirstin

Hewo evwebuddy. My name is Kaira (short for Caramel!) I is a Holland Lop fuzzy! 

I has a temporwary boyfwend... but i dun like him so much. He seems nice... but all he wants from me is my body.  Are dere in buns out dere dat wouldn't just want me for my body?? 

Anyways... I has a very nice hooman. She likes to pick me up n cuddle me and pet muy forehead. 

Oh and da avatar is me!  I'll talk to all of you buns laterr.


----------



## Riverandgang

Hewwo! I am River, I am a bwoo dutch bun, I was supposed to be a meat bun *shudder* but my momma rescood me,my warren is made of:my mate Pepper is a rex/mini lop with over sized ears...and my daughter Snip is mine and some dwarf bucks...(silly stud bunnies)I'm in newyork, and it's way too hot here! Anybunny want to be freinds?


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru

Hello all you other bunnies out there. I is Fru-Fru girly name for a boy I knoz. I wiv in an appartment and yes I run the whole thing. I wiv with my mommy and her hoomen friend, the hoomen friend won't allow me in her room cuz I eated something she called important, We wiv in a place mommy calls kentuckie. I have a fwiend mommy callz a cat and I likes him okay but he trwyz to eat my food and is allowed in the important room.


----------



## kirstin

Heywro evweybunny! My name is Kaira (short for CARE-UH-MEL -- caramel)  Hehe. I is a Holland Lop mommy, and my hoomin is Kirstin. She wuvs to cawwy me awound evweywhere!






Dat is me on da right! And dat is Bwizzard on da left.


----------



## MandyPandy

Hai!~

I'm Hawkeye teh one hoo luffs yoo. I am a hall-land lop an' Winry's seester.

I'm Winry, the smart blond with the randomly straight ears (I AM a holland lop, I promise!!) Hawkeye and I are sisters, and I dont care for Random much but I put up with the li'l twerp cuz Mandy likes her.

I'm Random, teh random bunn dat show'd up at mah Slave's house wun mornin'. I too am a holland lop


----------



## fancybutterfly

Hiya Hawkeye, Winry, and Random! Welcome!
LOVE holland lops! I have two, Bob and Zeus!


----------



## MandyPandy

Update from Winry

We have recently found out that our dear friend Random is the love of my life, and is a boy. I am expecting babies by accident. My slave took him away for a few days and I was sad. He then came back and seems to be missing a couple of parts near his bum. He also smelled funny, and I refused to sleep with him for one night as punishment for him deserting me. I also stopped caring to let my slave hold me.. Partly because of the babies, and partly because I'm still mad that she took my love away from me!!

Oh, and I think Hawkeye might be having babies too. She's getting fat, and Random looks guilty.


----------



## gmas rabbit

hi my name is Benjamin. I am definitely the bossss!! of my humans. I snuggle with mommy at night, I'm pretty big so mommy says I am an armful. Daddy gets jealous. He tried to couple my cuter antics the other day by scratching at the bottom of the bed and bounding up to lick mommy's arm. She just laughed and shuwed him off. Mom and I are so bonded. Not daddy, just when mommy isn't home and I need something. As I said I am a big guy, about 15 pounds. Mommy has changed my food to timothy grass hay and pellets from alfalfa. I don't like it. Think I should go on a hunger strike, but I get toooo!!!!!!!!!!! hungry. So I am mostly eating vegetables. That will teach them. Mommy had to go out in the rain to pick them yesterday. I sat in the window watching her and laughing. I live with my two humans, used to have a dog, but I didn't like him so he went to live with my human auntie on a farm. Told you I was the boss. The other human who lives here, mommy and daddy's grandson, who is 19 has a cat. The cat tried to ride me like a horsy holding on to my ears so he is only allowed on the deck and Brendan's room. Ha Ha told you I was the boss. The birds are okay they are in a cage, but come out in my yard ( in their cage ) when the sun is out. I have a corner of my yard with really tall grass. I play "I am the tiger"in the long grass. Jump out at mommy and wish I could scare that cat. Nice to talk to the rest of the bunny bosses out there.


----------



## lopluver

hewo! mwy name is lollipop. i am 8 weeks owd. i am wittle. i was taken fwum my fwends and buwthers and sistews and now i am at some pwace where i cawnt see the sun and stawrs!! but i wike it. hope u wike me!!:biggrin:


----------



## jennyhart

imma baby bun and i wuv eating lettuss!!! (imma gray dwarf bunny of some sort but iono, im cute).


----------



## Missy

Hello All, 

We are Baloo and Cadbury! We live with our people mom Missy. Cadbury can't be here right now as she is a bit busy.

We are outside rabbits mostly, we lived outside in little cages most of our lives,then our people mommy got us and although we live outside(we like it there) we have a very nice big house now and mommy lets us out everyday. 

I am a Dwarf Lop x NZ cross, and Cadbury is a REW NZ. My name was baby went I arrived here, I was suppose to be a full time friend for Cadbury as according to mommy we were both girls(thats what she was told anyways.) Well I did not like being called baby, and I really didn't like being called a girl...So we showed her. 

We are proud parents as of today of 5 little babies...I heard mommy talking about someone going to be snipped.....Anyone know what that is about?


----------



## teafanny

Hello! My name is Louie! My mom thinks I'm the most handsome-est male holland lop there is. Hehe. My favorite time of the day is when she lets me out on the front yard to binky around everywhere. Sometimes I do get scared of loud cars and dogs but I love being able to roam outside even though I'm a house bunny. 
I love lettuce and I have to spin in order to get treats! I absolutely love nanas as well. Yummmmmm! I'm an only bunny child but also live with 2 dwarf hammies (Bo & Peep). OOO I am my mommy's inspiration for her etsy account as well where she likes to create cute bunny toys and accessories (etsy.com/shop/teafanny).  Talk to everyone soon~~!


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Hewwoooo!! Im Gracie! I havent been with my hooman very long. She adopted me from a rescue. I am so glad to be here wif her. I am an only bun. But I is okay wif that  That means more attention. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## CosmosMomma

Hellerrr! I am Cosmo king of da binkies! I habs a mean hoomin who dusnt take me out of da cage as much as i want, and she dusnt gib me as many treats as i demands! hmph. I's an only bun but I habs a kitty brother call'd Dizzeh, and honorary twinnies Pip, and Charmmy.


----------



## Mikuru514

"Um... My name ish Cinnabun... and um... I'm kind of nervous... er... my hoomins name is Ariana... and she calls me Bun-bun... but shumtimes she calls me Bunneh... Um... yeah... bye...":lookaround


----------

